# Bard Prestige Classes?



## TracerBullet42 (Jul 21, 2003)

Can anyone direct me towards some bardic PrC's?  Other than the Loremaster and the Virtuoso, I haven't found any.

And if you could be so kind as to explain a little about the PrC's, that's be just peachy.  Thanks!


----------



## Crothian (Jul 21, 2003)

I've got a few books that have prestige classes for Bards, but I'm just going to sum up my favorite.  These are from Path of Magic by Fantasy Flight Games.  If there is a certain element of the Bard yoiu are trying to findf a prestige class for please post that, I might be able to come up with something.  There are too many books to just list everything, but usually with a more specific concept I can come up with something.

Chanter: The legendary dwarven bards who use drums and timed beats to drive people to work harder, better, and faster

Grand Diva: The ultimate in social singer, she thrills audiences and masters the art of singing.

Jester: The altimate in clowns, the Jerster is booth funny and deadly.  

Spellbinder: THis is more intended for an Enchanter but bards can qualify.  

There are also Legendary classes in there.  They are like prestige classes, but one has to be at least 12th level and they are much harder to qualify for.


----------



## shoplifter (Jul 21, 2003)

That's just about it for Core/WotC PrCs. there are some in Mongoose's The Quintessential Bard, I believe that Monte has some in Eldritch Might 2, and there _may_ be some appropriate PrCs in Dynasties and Demagogues, though you may need to do some house ruling to make them fully compatible with the 3.5 Bard.

edit: Forgot about Path of Magic


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 21, 2003)

Asgard issue 5 and 6 have the Crescent Island Spellsinger and the Edgemaster prestige classes.  The Spellsinger is more magic-oriented, gaining numerous abilities involving song, including the power to conjure the voice of the ocean to sing her spells for her.  The Edgemaster is a performing warrior, a master of any sort of weapon, skilled with using martial prowess to dazzle and intimidate foes.  Great for swashbucklers.

Asgard can be downloaded at the ENWorld main site.  Just look for the link to Asgard magazine on the left column.


----------



## Lojak (Jul 21, 2003)

There are a couple in Races of Faerun as well.  The Spellsinger is a casting focussed PrC for the Bard.  The Warrior Skald goes the other direction and sacrifices casting to gain a better BAB and some new Bardic Music abilities.

The Bladesinger also makes a decent Bardic PrC in terms of feel though qualifying can be difficult as a bard with all the feats needed.


----------



## Chun-tzu (Jul 21, 2003)

Plus there's the Master Harper on Wizards' website. It's a PrC for Bards who join the Harpers.

The prestige classes from Book of Eldritch Might II are Diplomancer, Song Mage, and Knight of the Chord. This book also contains Monte's variant Bard and one more PrC, the Eldritch Knight, which might interest some Bards.


----------



## Larry Fitz (Jul 21, 2003)

The Mendicant in Streets of Silver can be entered from Bard, and would be an interesting twist on both. Imagine a charismatic Fagan charming all his little minions with his wit and humor....


----------



## The Sigil (Jul 21, 2003)

*Shameless Plug*

Or you can try the Enchiridion of Mystic Music. at RPGNow.com... lots of bardy goodness in there. 

--The Sigil


----------



## the Jester (Jul 21, 2003)

I have a couple of homebrewed ones- a jester (apparently there are other versions), the war beater (orcish drummer), and the meistersinger (essentially a bard/cleric prc).  If you're interested, you can look at my prestige class doc at a Yahoo group called 'Cydra' (that's my campaign world's name) or I'd be happy to post 'em on the house rules forum for you- though I haven't yet modified them for 3.5.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jul 21, 2003)

There is a few in the free product, The Emerald Sage 9which, incidently, is based on bards).

The Skinshifter is a form of spellcaster or rogue who specializes in impersonation and disguise.

The Knifer is someone who use daggers in juggling and is a master of using them in combat.

The Skald is a barbaric bardish class.

The Demagogue is a bard who specializes in manipulating people.

It is available for download at Emerald Press


----------



## Chris_Nightwing (Jul 21, 2003)

I created a couple of custom classes. The Cantor - which is like a divine bard, and my own version of the Skald. Not 3.5 yet, but if anyone wants them let me know =).


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jul 21, 2003)

*More specifics...*

Down the road for my PC, he and his twin brother (halflings) plan to open their own restaurant.  As of right now I'm a rogue3/bard1.  I want my character to be the ultimate cook/host.

His bardic instrument is a harmonica.  (Ya gotta love the harmonica.)

The jester PrCs sound interesting.  More details on those please?


----------



## the Jester (Jul 21, 2003)

Posted my jester in house rules...


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 21, 2003)

Joe's Book of Enchantment  has the Reveler. A slightly nasty spin on the Bard (but I suppose it could be played heroically). It also has some new bardic music forms. Character Customization, see below, has several new bardic music forms.

You also might want to try The Enchiridion of Mystic Music from The Sigil. Lots of bardic goodness in there.

_Edit: LOL, I didn't see Sigil's post above when I wrote that, I swear_


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Jul 21, 2003)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> **Shameless Plug*
> 
> Or you can try the Enchiridion of Mystic Music. at RPGNow.com... lots of bardy goodness in there.
> 
> --The Sigil *




Nothing personal, but what on earth is an Enchiridion?  I keep thinking "Enchirito" when I see that word.


----------



## The Sigil (Jul 21, 2003)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> Nothing personal, but what on earth is an Enchiridion?  I keep thinking "Enchirito" when I see that word.




Dictionary.com defines it as a handbook or a manual.

IIRC, it comes from the Greek for "that which fits in the hand" - very literally a HANDbook. LOL.  It was usually used to reference a small book that held a lot of information on a particular subject - kind of a "definitive pocket reference" work, if you will.

--The Sigil


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Jul 22, 2003)

The Arcane Archer PrC fits quite a few Bards.


----------

